# 5" Bully Sticks .99 for 2 more hours at petflow



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I got an email tonight that PetFlow Gourmet Natural Bully Stick (75% OFF) | PetFlow.com is having a sale on Bully Sticks and Cow Ears for .99 each. The sale ends in 2 hours from when I am posting this. I ordered 15 at that price.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you Kathy, that really is a great price.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah my dogs love them so I try to stock up when I get them at that price.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I just ordered 20. That will take care of Mollie and the pugs for quite some time.


----------

